# New Tank



## Marty (Jan 1, 2009)

Hello friends.I just setup my new tank today.I bought a 40 gallon breeder tank.36 long,16 high and 18 deep.Running a fluval 305 filter.Put in 20lbs of caribsea cichlid substrate and 20 lbs of caribsea cichlid sand.going to probably add 20 lbs of caribsea cichlid gravel as well later.Man is that joker cloudy lol.I have not yet decided on which cichlids i want(SUGGESTIONS)..Ok now here is the deal.with what room i have which is none lol.i had to put my intake and outtake tubes on the end of the tank.Hope this will be ok?Another question is Pleco's i love to put one in.But will they survive with Cichlids, seeing how the cich need a high P.H.?I appreciate any help thanks.OH and not sure if yaw were aware of it but here in Arkansas we had a killer ice storm.My power went out tuesday night and did not come back on till sat night.My daughters 10 gallon got pretty rough with nothing running on it.What i did was change about 2 gallon everyday.And used a cup to turn as much water as i could to create oxygen.The ammonia got pretty high but was lucky they all made it fine.I noticed they all seem very active today and happy,guess they feel alot better..


----------



## budcarlson (Feb 3, 2009)

I used to be an insurance adjuster during catastrophes, I bet they're busy in Arkansas right now! I hope your 10g survives, I would keep up small water changes on a daily basis for a while, something that stressful can cause dormant things to come up to the surface. Kind of like how you always have viruses in your body, but it only hits you full strength if you get stressed out. At least that's what I would do.

Whenever I run my Magnum 330 once a month, that has intake and outflow right next to each other, intake tube is down, outflow elbows to the side, you get circulation all around, I can't see how yours would be any different, but I'm not a 24/7 canister guy.

As far as Plecos go, I think I would check out Aqualand Pets Plus, they have a lot of Pleco information.


----------



## 7itanium (Feb 4, 2009)

The pleco will be fine.. plecos are very hearty and survive in varying PH levels


----------



## Marty (Jan 1, 2009)

Ok thanks for the help friends...


----------



## ChellaBella (May 11, 2009)

we have such strange weather here i swear!!


----------

